# what are symptoms of bad injector o-rings? or coolent temp sensor?



## 1985gticis (Mar 11, 2010)

car idles funny and upon take off she likes to just die out especially if i give it too much gas, i have to feather the hell out of her and take off around 2k sometimes 3k and spits and sputters like shes not getting enough gas, although at wot sometimes she screams like theres nothing wrong. I think my injector o-rings are bad and or coolent temp sensor, the car sat all winter pulled her out put all new pumps and fuel filter on and new plugs, drove her 150 miles on the highway all fine, just upon acceleration and take offs this happens and is getting worse and feel like a dumbass because i keep havin to rev her up and stallin all the time. 
could this just be wires, cap and rotor? or coolant temp sensor, or injector o-rings? or another concern of mine is vacuum leaks


----------



## 1985gticis (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: what are symptoms of bad injector o-rings? or coolent temp sensor? (1985gticis)*

just drove it to school and she spitted and sputtered for about 2 miles then ran perfect the rest of the way which was only another 5 or so miles with quite a few stop lights as well. once i pulled into the parking garage i noticed my temp was just over half and noticed it was because the fan didnt turn on, does this mean that my coolant temp sensor was bad causing the spits and sputters and finally it just stopped sending signal resulting in the fan not turning on and car to run fine?


----------



## ECS 1.8T (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: what are symptoms of bad injector o-rings? or coolent temp sensor? (1985gticis)*

you and me are in the same boat.
I've got a 89 Fox with CIS and starting the car is fine...but the first 5-10 mons of driving are brutal. Car hiccups and seems like its missing on a cylinder or 2. Its fine once the car warms up...but on initial start up...its pretty crappy. 
I found one check I think would work for o-rings....spray around the injectors with soap and water and wait for any air bubbles or signs of leaks.
Haven't done it myself, but will this week.
cheers


----------



## randi dub (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: what are symptoms of bad injector o-rings? or coolent temp sensor? (1985gticis)*

sounds to me like you need some new plugs, and wires, cap, and rotor if it were the injector orings the car would idle erratically at start up and after you have been driving it and came to a complete stop , if it were me i would clean plugs and regap then clean rotor and cap and see if that makes any kind of change in performace if its backfiring at all change the wires good luck


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: what are symptoms of bad injector o-rings? or coolent temp sensor? (randi dub)*

my GTI had so many problems when i got it, and it turned out that most of the problems were related to the ign system not being serviced for a LOOOOONG time. i have had a bad problem with new spark plug wires, even brand new bosch ones being bad. BRAND NEW.. ive bought either 3 or 4 sets of bad plug wires, ALL CONSECUTIVELY TOO! and all 4 sets were for a VW. so, my GTI has equipment off another car that had a good running enigne, and had a tune up not that long before. 
either way, my car will pull clear to the rev limiter now. never did before. crap, when i got it, you were lucky to rev it to 3800.
another extremely important step, set your ign timing. mine was still at factory spec, of 6*. but now its at 24* and runs MUCH better. i really gotta feather the pedal now taking off, too much throttle and it starts burning the tires.


_Modified by Glegor at 10:22 AM 4-12-2010_


----------



## Dustindavisusmc (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: what are symptoms of bad injector o-rings? or coolent temp sensor? (Glegor)*

i have posted like 7 times ... screaming about lack of power everything is good if i play peddle right if car is warm... seems like this ....???? i advanced the timing to 23 f-ing degrees ... ohhhh man that s---t is magical... thank you dude... sorry for anyone else who wants to call me dumbass, (like that is common knowledge) tip top!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love you guys on this forum..... THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!! TINKERBELL (thats her name) IS EXCITED TOO!!! THANK YOU AGAIN!


----------

